# Steve Bedair Tribute



## HMF (Jan 23, 2016)

Bedair Machine Works LLC
Guiderod.comLast updated 1-19-2014













Over the past nine years I have had the pleasure of doing what I enjoy by serving the best of customers. Thank you all for your support and loyalty throughout the years.  At Thanksgiving this year, I was diagnosed with Stage 4 Lung Cancer.  The cancer has grown and metastasized over the last couple of years, and I had no idea.  The cancer is all over my body.  I have 5 tumors in my left lung.  One of those moved to my spine.  I have 10-15 tumors in my brain, and it is also in my Lymph Nodes. The diagnosis with treatment was 6 months and without treatment about 6 weeks.  I received 8 radiation treatments, but I have decided to choose quality of life over the quantity of time left.  I was in a Hospice facility for a week so that they could regulate my pain medication.  I am home now with Hospice helping us through whatever time is left.

This has all happened so quickly to our family.  We have two daughters ages 20 and 9.  We are all trying to adjust to what is to come.  We have tremendous family and friends who are supporting us throughout this difficult time.  We thank everyone for their love, prayers, and support.  We have a strong faith in God, and we are leaning on Him knowing that his greater Plan is in motion.

I want to thank you again for making the last nine years so successful and please keep our family in your prayers.
Sincerely,
Steve Bedair



Many of Steve's 9x20 articles can be found here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/libraries/mini-lathe-mini-mill-knowledge-base.254/


----------



## ARKnack (Jan 24, 2016)

Steve, I pray your remaining time will be peaceful with little pain. I'm sorry you had to share such bad news with us but I thank you for the courage in doing so.
Al


----------

